# bleeding on crinone 2ww



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

has anyone bled on crinone.i had 2 2 day emmibes transfered 10 days ago.when i woke up had tmi brown crinone clots and watery red bleeding for a few hours which stopped now is just crinone clumps again.have mild cramps but been cramping since transfer have no backache just feels like last day of period very mild.could it b the crinone or do u thnik its all over.not supposed to test til sunday.am nauseos  but that could b crinone 2 i supose.clinic wernt helpful when i rang them said to rest and test sunday.many thanks


----------



## Ali_Gray (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Tan

I'm on Crinone and have had some sort of blood in the deposits since yesterday evening. I haven't had any flow of blood but something has definitely changed. It doesn't help that I have awful AF pains at the moment so it's worrying me a bit. I'm going to call my clinic today so will let you know what they say.

Try to take it easy this could all be quite normal xx


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

Just wanted to say that I had cramps throughout my 2ww apparenlty this is quite normal my clinic said it'd due to the uterus stretching & they told me that alot of women experience some sort of period type pain when the embie is settling in!

As for the crinone gel I too have had brown/salmon coloured clumps,the last few days I have had red bloody red streaks in it which scared the hell out of me so I got the info leaflet out of the box and it said that bleeding/spotting is normal, the gel can aggrevate the cervix.

take care and good luck


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

Thank u v much 4 ur replys i hope u both get ur dream but i started af today so wasnt the crinone.take care.x


----------

